
The Shell Game – Non-Root Linux Rootkits (2010) [pdf] - pentestercrab
https://www.insomniasec.com/downloads/publications/shellgame.pdf
======
pentestercrab
Anyone interested in this topic should also make sure to check out the Procps-
ng Audit Report by Qualys Security[1].

[1] [https://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2018/05/17/1](https://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2018/05/17/1)

